# Fuel Injector Cleaning?



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The car is visiting the dealership for an oil change (since I'm not mechanically inclined at all and don't have the proper equipment) and they asked me if I'd like to have my fuel injectors cleaned with a high pressure injection of some sort to clean all the carbon build up out of there, supposedly it increases performance and gas mileage, however, I'm thinking all they want to do is line their pockets with my $150 and its just snake oil, so I'm thinking its a waste of money.

The car runs great and doesn't feel sluggish at all, but they suggest it. :dunno: 

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I believe this was discussed many moons ago by some people that were pretty smart on the chemistry of modern fuels. Now I'm curious to see if I can find that thread again...

From what I remeber being discussed here and things I have read elsewhere, if you are using high quality, name brand fuels (Shell, Phillips66, Texeco, BP etc) there are plenty of detergents in the already which should keep the injectors pretty clean.

If it's any consolation, I ran my E46 323i for 7+ years and 120K miles and never used any injector cleaner or had any like service performed. When I sold it, it was getting BETTER gas mileage than when new, and performance had not suffered at all. The 'ole gal ran like a charm.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Desertnate said:


> I believe this was discussed many moons ago by some people that were pretty smart on the chemistry of modern fuels. Now I'm curious to see if I can find that thread again...
> 
> From what I remeber being discussed here and things I have read elsewhere, if you are using high quality, name brand fuels (Shell, Phillips66, Texeco, BP etc) there are plenty of detergents in the already which should keep the injectors pretty clean.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I ran my E46 323i for 7+ years and 120K miles and never used any injector cleaner or had any like service performed. When I sold it, it was getting BETTER gas mileage than when new, and performance had not suffered at all. The 'ole gal ran like a charm.


I try to use top tier gas when I can, but sometimes the price for el cheapo sam's club gas or no name gas sells me on it. I get it for 15 cents cheaper than Shell or another comparable top tier retailer! But I think the engine is fine, it gets opened up every now and again and it runs great, sometimes though on start up, its a little rough.


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Just add a can of BG 44K every 10K miles or so to a ful tank of gas. http://www.bgprod.com/products/fuelair.html

That's all you should ever need if you use a top tier gas. http://www.toptiergas.com/index.html


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Don't bother with the dealer service. Just use good quality gasoline, and I even think the Techron formula that Chevron uses is available for sale as a concentrate at any auto parts store.

The only time I would really worry about serious carbon buildup is if you drive frequent short trips only, especially in cold weather.


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Don't bother with the dealer service. Just use good quality gasoline, and I even think the Techron formula that Chevron uses is available for sale as a concentrate at any auto parts store.
> 
> The only time I would really worry about serious carbon buildup is if you drive frequent short trips only, especially in cold weather.


I've heard that BB 44K is pure Techron. I don't know if it really is, but it works wonders. I get it at a nearby Nissan dealer.


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have been looking into this also... it seems the general concensus is that you should fill top tier gas when you can but if you don't, use some type of good fuel injector cleaner, like techron around twice a year.


----------



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

redline fuel system treatment, best $9 you can spend


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

how about this?


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Here what i use in my e39 5 series

Comapny: Clatex
















- this is displayed on the pumps.

Vortex 98 has a minimum research octane number (RON) of 98 and is formulated to meet the exacting requirements of the latest engines as well as performance vehicles especially those with high-compression or turbo-charged engines.

Vortex 98 is also a high performance, deposit control premium unleaded petrol designed to clean up dirty fuel systems and intake valves as you drive. Vortex 98 helps your car perform at its best.

Vortex 98 contains a technologically-advanced ingredient, formulated to remove and prevent build-up of performance-robbing deposits from critical parts of your vehicle's fuel system. By keeping your fuel system clean, Vortex 98 helps engines operate efficiently.

Use the FAQs link above to find our more about Vortex 98 and its ability to remove deposits.

Vortex 98 has demonstrated an excellent ability to clean fuel systems and intake valves in a range of engine technologies available to customers. A series of engine, vehicle, and fleet tests were conducted to demonstrate this performance.

Vortex 98 is proven to restore power loss caused by the build-up of fuel system deposits. Cleaning a dirty fuel system helps improve combustion efficiency. Better combustion means better performance.

Vortex 98 is also a high density fuel. This means it provides more energy per litre of fuel when compared to conventional unleaded. Combined with the benefits of cleaning a dirty fuel system means more kilometres from a litre of Vortex 98.

Vortex 98 is now available in over 400 stations throughout NSW, ACT, QLD and VIC and coming to WA commencing January 2007.

So yes,most major brands have cleaning additives in there petrol.

Edit:Only the good stuff for the baby!


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

E92 said:


> how about this?


I think that's just a rebadged version of this:










Which is actually a good thing. 

If you're really anal and want a maintenance plan then give LCD's FP60 a look. The Techron, Redline, and FP60 are highly recommended by the BITOG people... not all at once of course.


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

RiDE said:


> I think that's just a rebadged version of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, pretty sure it's the same.
Here is a brochure from BMW about all this:


----------

